# Meyer MDII mount off 08 Chevy 2500 for sale



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have a mount off a 2008 Chevy 2500 for a Meyer MDII. Can email or text pics. Will take apart and ship at buyers expense. Took off truck that I purchased and don't have much other info. Would like $250.


----------

